# NVIDIA 1080 Ti SLI oder Titan Xp



## Kinorenegade (1. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

ich lass mir einen neuen PC zusammen stellen und möchte das Rundum-Sorglos-Paket. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage nach der Grafikkarte.
Ich habe jetzt schon so viele Youtube Videos dazu angeschaut und auch die Testberichte gelesen aber ich bin mir einfach nicht sicher.
Der neue PC wird mindestens ein 8-Kerner und Grafikmäßig muss der Rechner schon 4K in der Ultra Einstellung mit ordentlich FPS schaffen.
Alles was darüber ist (5K oder 8K) nutzen die meisten Spiele eh noch nicht. Selbst 4K ist da ja noch nicht so richtig breit gefächert.

Jetzt stellt sich mir also die Frage was macht da mehr Sinn? 2x Titan Xp SLI halte ich schon für Overpowered. 
Sollte ich lieber EINE Titan Xp oder eher 2x 1080 Ti SLI rein packen. 
Wer kann mir da einen Rat geben?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2017)

Ich halte 4K auf Ultra auch noch für Unfug, denn die Games sind nun mal so gestaltet, dass sie auf Ultra mit einer ordentlichen Karte in FullHD gut laufen - in 4K laufen die dann stets mit nur noch ca. 1/3 der FPS. Bist du sicher, dass du nur wegen 4k UND Ultra so viel Geld ausgeben willst? Weißt du überhaupt, ob es optisch wirklich besser aussieht, wenn du eh schon 4k hast und dann "nur" mittel mit Ultra vergleichst? Oder ob nicht WQHD auf Ultra genauso gut aussieht wie 4k?

Als Achtkerner hoffe ich mal schwer, dass du nicht den Fehler machst, Intel zu nehmen? Für Spiele sind mehr als 4 Kerne und 8 Threads nämlich sinnlos, und wenn du dann sogar einen sauteuren Intel Achtkerner Sockel 2011-3 nimmst, zahlst du ca das 3-4fache (inkl. Board) im Vergleich zu einem Core i7 7700k für den Sockel 1151, hast aber in Games keine Mehrleistung. Wegen des Taktes hast du vlt sogar WENIGER Leistung als mit nem i7-7700k. Daher würde ich - wenn aus irgendeinem Grund unbedingt acht Kerne willst - definitiv einen Ryzen 7 nehmen, die ab 330€ zu haben sind.

Wenn du an dem Vorhaben festhältst, dann wären natürlich 2x  GTX 1080 oder 1080 Ti im SLI schneller als die Titan XP. Letztere ist an sich keine Spiele-, sondern eine "Profikarte" für Renderarbeiten. Siehe zB hier Nvidia Titan Xp: die ersten Benchmarkergebnisse sind da  die Titan XP ist lächerliche 10% schneller als eine GTX 1080 Ti. Mit SLI hast du aber aller Erfahrung nach ca 60% mehr Leistung als mit nur einer Grafikkarte.


----------



## Kinorenegade (1. Mai 2017)

Mal abgesehen davon, das nicht alle Spiele 8 Kerne unterstützen... warum nicht Intel? Ich bin eigentlich immer gegen AMD gewesen auch wenn sie billiger waren. Und wenn ich mir teilweise die Benchmarks so anschaue, soll der Intel 6900 recht gut sein.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2017)

Kinorenegade schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, das nicht alle Spiele 8 Kerne unterstützen... warum nicht Intel? Ich bin eigentlich immer gegen AMD gewesen auch wenn sie billiger waren. Und wenn ich mir teilweise die Benchmarks so anschaue, soll der Intel 6900 recht gut sein.


 ein Ryzen 7 ist im Schnitt genau so gut und aber viel günstiger. In einigen Tests liegt der i7-6900K zwar um 10-15% vorne bei Games, aber das hat auch damit zu tun, dass viele Games noch nicht auf Ryzen eingestellt sind. Die Architektur ist halt noch sehr neu. Aber selbst wenn es bei 15% bleibt: ein i7 6900K kostet 1100€ + Mainboard mind 200€, also 1300€. Ein Ryzen 7 1700X kostet grad mal 350€, ein gute Übertakterboard 150€, das sind 500€. Der allerbeste Ryzen 7, der 1800X kostet 500€, mit Board also 650€. Willst du echt das doppelte ausgeben, nur wegen vielleicht 15% mehr Leistung? Du hast dann, wenn du eh schon 70 FPS hast, dann eben 80 FPS. Bei DEN Games, wo du aber nur 40 FPS schaffst, hättest du mit +15% dann auch noch lang keine 50 FPS. D.h. die 15% machen jetzt nicht so viel aus, dass du Riesenunterschiede hast.

Wenn du natürlich zu viel Geld hast, dann kauf ruhig den Intel. 


Es ist übrigens nicht nur so, dass "nicht alle Spiele" 8 Kerne unterstützen, sondern in den nächsten Jahren wird es kein Spiel geben, dass mehr als echte 4-6 Kerne bzw. besser gesagt: mehr als 8-12 Threads unterstützt. Es wird also für Games nichts bringen, wenn du ne CPU hast, die 16 Threads hat. Wenn es mal so weit ist, dass Games mit 12 oder 16 Threads Vorteile haben, wird ein Core i7-6900K oder Ryzen 7 schon längst völlig veraltet sein und trotz der 16 Threads nicht mehr reichen    Die CPU ist bei Spielen ohnehin der viel kleinere Faktor im Vergleich zur Grafikkarte, erst Recht bei 4k. Daher würde ich da nicht zu sehr reinhauen.


----------

